# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Access >  مجموعه فیلم های آموزشی مقدماتی Access به زبان فارسی + رایگان

## learningtv.i

MyLogo.png
*آموزش تصویری access 2010 – جلسه اول**آموزش تصویری پایگاه داده Access 2010 – جلسه دوم**آموزش تصویری پایگاه داده Access 2010 – جلسه سوم**دانلود فیلم آموزشی Access 2010 جلسه چهارم**آموزش Access 2010 – جلسه ۵**فیلم آموزشی Access 2010- قسمت ۶و۷(طراحی فرم پیشرفته در اکسس)**فیلم آموزشی Access 2010- قسمت ۸(تنظیمات پایگاه داده اکسس)**آموزش تصویری Access 2010-قسمت ۹(طراحی ماکروها)**آموزش تصویری access 2010 – تبدیل اکسس به فایل اجرایی**آموزش تصویری access 2010 –  ساخت فایل نصب برای اکسس*

----------


## hadi7112000

دمت گرم خیلی مفید بید

----------


## samanayimi

سلام 
روز به خیر 
من فایل آموزش ویدویی اکسس رو از سایت شما دانلود کردم 
از جلسه 5 به  بعد برای باز کزدنش رمز می خاد ..رمزش رو از کجا باید بیارم 
لطفا کمکم کنید . فایلش خیلی مفید بود


با تشکر نعیمی پور
sama.nayimi@gmail.com

----------


## barrai

> سلام 
> روز به خیر 
> من فایل آموزش ویدویی اکسس رو از سایت شما دانلود کردم 
> از جلسه 5 به  بعد برای باز کزدنش رمز می خاد ..رمزش رو از کجا باید بیارم 
> لطفا کمکم کنید . فایلش خیلی مفید بود
> 
> 
> با تشکر نعیمی پور
> sama.nayimi@gmail.com


با اجازه از آقای محمود زاده 
رمز فایل:    learningtv.ir

----------


## strongxxx

این فایل ها رو چطوری میشه دانلود کرد (توی سایتش لینک ثبت نام غیرفعاله؟؟!!!!)

----------


## learningtv.i

نیازی به ثبت نام نیست دوستان.قالب سایت در حال تغییر بود که برخی مشکلات داشت از جمله لینک دانلود که رفع شد و بدون هیچ مشکلی دانلود کنید.
با تشکر از جناب  *barrai* که بالاتر فرمودند : رمز فایل:    learningtv.ir

----------


## rzel55

سلام ممنون از زحماتتون

----------


## b.roz76

سلام . وافعا مطالبتون عالیه . خدا خیرتون بده . ان شا الله که موفق باشید. :لبخند:

----------


## MOAHHAMDREZA RAMIN

با سلام و عرض ادب
يك سوال داشتم
بنده دو فايل اكسس دارم 
ميخواهم اطلاعات دو جدول كه در اين دو فايل هستند را در جدول فايل شماره سه append‌كنم
يعني اطلاعات دو جدول داخل يك جدول فايل ديگر جمع شوند.
موقع append كردن ميخواهم كه نام فايل و به تبع آن مسير و نام جدول از من سوال شود.
اين سوال خيلي مهم است كه يوزر بتواند اسم فايل و جدول مورد را انتخاب كند و سپس append انجام گيرد
با تشكر از پاسخي كه ميفرماييد
ramin.sobhan@gmail.com

----------


## ras0101

آقا اگه میخاید مشکلتون حل بشه میتونین در گروه آموزش اکسس در تلگرام عضو بشین آقا محشر استاد آقای کاظمی هستینآموزش حرفه ای و رایگان برنامه نویسی با اکسس هر که بخاد لینک زیر کلیک کنه پشیمون نمیشید https://telegram.me/joinchat/Bj9BCgD1BqKe_Giu8y8rMA
اگه لینک کار نکرد شمارتون به ۰۹۱۴۸۶۷۰۳۴۰ اس کنین عضو گروه کنم با تشکر Hackrer

----------


## mhkavian

سلام
لینک جدیدش اینه : 
https://telegram.me/joinchat/BR6KvjvgLO14aiHGXTXajA

----------


## ehsan69mr

سلام .قسمت 5  و 6و7 اصلا لینک دانلود نداره..لطفالینک دانلودش رو حتما بزارید

----------


## armin karimi

سلام بسیار عالی بود فیلم آموزشی اکسس :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق: دمت گرم

----------


## armin karimi

سلام
بخشید من یک سوال داشتم
چطور میتونم اطلاعت دو جدول که فیلد ها و مشخصاتشون یکی هستش رو در یک جدول داشته باشم و با یک کوری فیلد مشخص شده رو سرچ کنه؟
با سپاس

----------


## erfan0067

سلام.
هیچکدوم از قسمت ها لینک دانلود ندارن. 
لطفا بررسی کنین.
مرسی

----------


## Mehr@ban

سلام خدمت استارتر عزیز
اگر یه هماهنگی بشه و سرفصل های مطرح شده در هر قسمت رو هم در تاپیک اول درج کنید به نظرم خیلی کاربردی میشه

----------


## dehestani_hesab

سلام جلسه سوم دانلود نمیشه میگه صفحه پیدا نشد 2جلسه اول خیلی عالی بود خواهشا این رو هم فعالش کنید استفاده کنیم واقعا ممنونم

----------


## dehestani_hesab

> سلام جلسه سوم دانلود نمیشه میگه صفحه پیدا نشد 2جلسه اول خیلی عالی بود خواهشا این رو هم فعالش کنید استفاده کنیم واقعا ممنونم


یا دوستان اگه کسی فایل جلسه سوم داره به ایمیل dehestani_hesab@yahoo.com بفرسته ممنون میشم  :قلب:  :قلب:  :قلب:

----------


## saman95

salam alei bood damet garm

----------


## Aral76

سلام
جلسه سوم برای منم متاسفانه دانلود نمیشه
اگه لطف کنید بگید مشکل کجای کاره ممنون میشم
یا اینکه برای منم محبت کنید بفرستین
e.shirdel19@gmail.com

----------


## vahid0244

سلام لطفا قسمت سوم فعال کنید
با تشکر :قلب:  :قلب:  :قلب:

----------

